# Mattia in botta



## Tebina (26 Marzo 2013)

E' arrivato a casa già in tensione.
-Notizie?-
-No, sto aspettando.-
-E cosa intendi fare?- voce aggressiva.
L'ho guardato -Cosa vuoi che faccia, non c'è un cazzo da fare se non aspettare.-
Gli è partito l'embolo ansioso.
Una filippica di 10 minuti come se la colpa fosse mia. L'ho lasciato parlare mentre facevo mentalmente training autogeno per non saltargli addosso e lasciarlo in terra in una pozza di sangue.
Poi ha cominciato a calare, finchè non l'ha smessa -Ho mal di testa.- mi ha detto.
-Vuoi una pastiglia?-
-No.-
Sono esplosa io. -E allora tieniti il tuo cazzo di mal di testa e non rompermi i coglioni.-
-Stai calma.-
-Mollami. Subito. E sparisci. dalla. Mia. Vista. Ora.-
-Sono nervoso.-
-Sparisci.-
-Non puoi...-
-Posso questo e molto altro. Vaffanculo.-



Olè


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo.


Ops! L'ho già detto?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Olè.

Mi ricordo una volta, leggevo Storia di una gabbianella e di un gatto che le insegnò a volare.
Di Luis Sepulveda, ovviamente.

Si avvicina una mia amica e mi chiede... come si pronuncia Luis Sepulveda in Spagnolo.

E un altro mio amico... "Luis Sepulveda... Ollè!"

Non c'entra un cazzo, ma tant'è. :smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7841 ha detto:
			
		

> Olè.
> 
> Mi ricordo una volta, leggevo Storia di una gabbianella e di un gatto che le insegnò a volare.
> Di Luis Sepulveda, ovviamente.
> ...


Ollè!
Porca merda,tanto per essere sempre fine. Notte in bianco. Ora mi faccio un panino maionese e crudo.
E rivaffanculo.
Ho pure trombato.


Da dimenticate proprio.
Ollè!
E rivaffanculo. Global


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Una trombatina ci sta sempre bene, whatever.

Mi unisco a te in un sonoro e globale vaffanculo.


----------

